# High School Student- Looking For More Info About Lighting As A Career



## theprofessionaloutcast (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi! I'm a sophomore in high school, and after watching numerous videos of EDC and Beyond Wonderland, I've become fascinated with lighting and how it's programmed to look so amazing. So I started trying to do research, and I couldn't find anything...But Luckily I've found this website!!!! 

So basically I know for a fact, I want to major in Computer Science, there are no ifs ands or buts about it. I know for a fact I want to. But I was wondering if it's possible from that to flow over into the lighting aspect of things. Like programming the lights to come up a certain way, and stuff like that. I did a programming project last semester in math, and I absolutely loved it . I found it fun and challenging, and rewarding in the end. I've seen websites where people have careers working for Disney world and concerts of famous artist. And It seems like those people get a hefty amount for their work. Which I found surprising. Any who, I'm seriously looking into a career, and would love more info, and to have some questions answered. But my main one for right now is can a degree in computer science help me in a lighting career? Because I know my family wants me to at least major in that so I have a back up plan. 

And as for getting experience in high school. It's almost impossible I think for me to get into the control booth and learn, because there is person who is already trained to run it, and when she graduates next year, there is already someone in line to take her place. My Drama teacher has offered me to come and check it out, so I will go and see him to see if I there is room for me to learn.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SalvatoreDelorean (Apr 29, 2012)

deleted


----------



## SalvatoreDelorean (Apr 29, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## SalvatoreDelorean (Apr 29, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## theprofessionaloutcast (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for the reply! Im looking at the univeristy of south Carolina. In Columbia. After reading your reply I'm sort of scared now about taking that path (not gonna lie). I'm not sure about how many good local theatres are around my college of choice, so I can go intern. When I come out of college will I be looking at money being tight when I come out? And is there any certian degree you must have so people will want to hire you?


----------



## SalvatoreDelorean (Apr 29, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## SalvatoreDelorean (Apr 29, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## theprofessionaloutcast (Apr 29, 2012)

Well...I'm just looking for a career where I won't be sitting at a desk just coding. And I can't travel or meet new people. I was literally considering going to work for the gov like my mom and then I stepped back and looked at the bigger picture. Columbia is a really big metro area. So I'm pretty sure there are a lot of different theatres. The girl with the major, was it just her luck or did she know the right people or is she really good?she seems like the type of person I want to model. There's a girl who recently graduated from my high school, and she's doing amazing things. What kind of traits does one need to be in such a career? ( if im bugging you with all the questions I apologize)


----------



## SalvatoreDelorean (Apr 29, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## theprofessionaloutcast (Apr 29, 2012)

That is exactly the career I want . Where its constantly keeping me awake and challenging me. That girl sounds a lot like one from my school, and i can see myself being her. The only thing I see getting in my way is my family constantly questioning me about when I'll get a real job.As soon as I graduate I'm hoping to move back to my native home of Washington d.c and maryland, and I know there are plenty of oppurtunties up there. So I'm guessing that after a few years of working theatre you can move onto other things? Like amusement parks or concerts right? And I'm not sure if this is a silly question, but if my college of choice has a drama program, is there a pretty good chance there will be lighting classes? I will seriously consider going to the fine arts center next year for lighting, like some if the.other techs have done.


----------



## avkid (Apr 29, 2012)

theprofessionaloutcast said:


> The only thing I see getting in my way is my family constantly questioning me about when I'll get a real job.


 Get used to it now, it won't stop until........(I'll tell you when I find out)


----------



## Footer (Apr 29, 2012)

theprofessionaloutcast said:


> That is exactly the career I want . Where its constantly keeping me awake and challenging me. That girl sounds a lot like one from my school, and i can see myself being her. The only thing I see getting in my way is my family constantly questioning me about when I'll get a real job.As soon as I graduate I'm hoping to move back to my native home of Washington d.c and maryland, and I know there are plenty of oppurtunties up there. So I'm guessing that after a few years of working theatre you can move onto other things? Like amusement parks or concerts right? And I'm not sure if this is a silly question, but if my college of choice has a drama program, is there a pretty good chance there will be lighting classes? I will seriously consider going to the fine arts center next year for lighting, like some if the.other techs have done.



Read these threads. 

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ment/26935-portfolio-advice-college-debt.html
Getting a Job in the Industry - ControlBooth
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ant-your-college-degree-your-career-path.html

And most importantly this: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...-recommendations-about-college-education.html

If you want to be a computer programmer, be a computer programmer. Unfortunately, unless you are going to put everything into this industry its not for you. You are not going to become rich. You are not going to ever have a stable job. Retirement plans are nearly non-existent. Just last week I went to the dentist with insurance for the first time in 4 years. The hours suck. If your family is not in the business, odds are your family life will be non-existent. Making friends outside of the business is nearly impossible. 

I do love my job. My life works very well but it took a lot of molding to make that happen. However, both my wife and I have worked very hard to get where we are. Even at that, we still have student loans to pay off. 

So, go be a computer programmer. Enjoy it. Work the 9-5. Let someone who _really _ wants a career in entertainment to go get it. If you have a backup career in mind, just go do that instead.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 29, 2012)

Rarely, do I fully agree with Footer. But heres the scenario, I work when I can, That means having to ditch family, friends, fun, and sometimes sleep. I barely get by every month. While I didn't do a college degree, (only a year of college) so my debt is lower, It also means I've started early. Every tour guy and gall who has ever come through my facility says the same thing. "If you have doubts now, Get out." I'm not saying this to dissuade you, I'm telling this so you know what you're up against. The youngest I've seen out on tour in a production setting was 22 years old. She was extremely smart. She was also in the right place at the right time. Her college degree only helped her understand how to learn. It didn't prepare her for working in the industry. Just on how to learn to learn. She also knew she was never going to be home. Never gonna have a social life except for the 2-5 nights after shows with some of the local crew and the tour crew. She also knew she wasn't going to be making jack squat. Be ready for mac and cheese, Rice, and ramen every night. Don't expect to make any money to do much fun with, And if you don't love it. Get out of it. The hours will kill you if you don't enjoy your work.


----------



## avkid (Apr 29, 2012)

I seldom agree with you DuckJordan, but you've put it perfectly this time.

Well, almost.
You can make money with the right contracts and doing install work.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 30, 2012)

avkid said:


> ...
> You can make money with the right contracts, *doing install *work.



There fixed it for you.


----------



## SalvatoreDelorean (Apr 30, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## Footer (Apr 30, 2012)

avkid said:


> Well, almost.
> You can make money with the right contracts and doing install work.



That is a completely other facet to the industry as well. Most people who want the 9-5 but still want to feel a connection to the industry go this route. Money can be decent, but if its live performance you want you won't get that here. The skill sets needed to be a good installer are not exactly that that makes you a good technician and vice versa. Not saying it is not a viable or important field, it is just different.


----------



## theprofessionaloutcast (Apr 30, 2012)

I thank you all so much for taking the time out to reply, it's really been an eyeopener, and I'm happy I got the info before I just ran off doing it. I think, even though I don't want to sit in a desk all day and code, that's what I'll end up doing; unless I can find something more creative to do with a computer science degree. I'm just going to have to dig harder into what the hell I can do with that degree,so I don't have to sit in a desk all day, and I can travel or something. 

Thank you guys so much for the insight!


----------



## josh88 (Apr 30, 2012)

I won't agree completely with Salvatore in that, I've found that many people DO care whether or not you have a degree in the field. I will amend that statement with, people don't care if you have a degree as long as you have the work experience to show you know what you're doing without one. BUT the degree goes a long way to give you credibility. Same thing though, even if you have it, you'll likely have to back it up with proof you know what you're doing and haven't just been in school for ever without learning the craft practically. 

Expect to be poor. That's the best route to go, that way when you get a well paying job (if you get one) you'll be pleasantly surprised at how great things are at the moment. There are also options like teaching, which surprisingly at least in my case have proven to be a huge change in my life and I'm (still poor) rich and living comfortably compared to where I was a year ago (though still not rolling in dough). 

The best advice I can give which has helped me get through is to learn as much as you can about everything. I've been able to turn one lighting job into more because I can also build a set, or also fix their bad computer. If you have multiple skill sets you can sometimes turn a part time or one off job into something more permanent, and you're more marketable. Just stuff to keep in mind to maximize your success.

Maybe being a programmer or a moving light tech (if you can get the skills) would be something you'd like, its computery and you could get on a tour potentially and get some travel. I've got a friend right now who learned movers and electrical, got his first job as an electrician on a national tour, ME'd a second national tour, just loaded in America's Got Talent last week and this week assembled the set for SNL's Weekend Update, so he's gotten around.


----------



## metti (May 1, 2012)

I can assure you that there are many creative things that you can do with a degree in computer science. If you are, in fact, creative, pretty much any degree will just give you news sets of skills with which to harness your creativity. For examples of people doing creative stuff with computer science degrees I would point you to the website of the MIT Media Lab or pretty much any of the programmers who are working on the most interesting interactive and generative projections and multi-media work. I can assure you that the team working on the projections for the Ring Cycle at the met included at least a handful of CS degrees. That being said, the people who are doing the design work itself almost always have some sort of degree in visual art be it theatre design or otherwise.

One major advantage of theatre design programs that many of the posters have omitted is that fact that, in an industry that is largely driven by connections, these sorts of programs often have a lot of built in connections. I have gotten work through my professors and peers and, in general, the connections made during the pursuit of a theatre design degree can be invaluable in jumpstarting one's career.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 1, 2012)

I agree with [user]metti[/user]; if you are looking for ways to use your computer science degree in theater, lighting is not your field. You could work for one of the manufacturers of control desks and equipment, but that's just another desk job. However, media is a great way for computer programmers. I know the projection designer for the Ring Cycle, and he is quite brilliant at programming. He spends his free time experimenting with his lab at home so that the designs he ultimately comes up with are amazing. 

The other thing you may consider is the rental/staging market that supports conferences. They are often in need of qualified IT professionals. Networking skills (for computers, not people) are highly valueable, especially in this economy where more conferences are webcast to provide for less travel. It will also be difficult for you to know if this is the industry for you unless you actually work in it. The difference between educational theater, regional theater, and corporate (for profit) theater are immense. When you spend years of your life in the industry and want to consider a career change, you will probably not be taken seriously as our industry does not have a positive stereotype. Even opportunities to teach will be limited if you don't have your degree in the field; colleges will often require a master's degree in the field to be considered.

Your parents have a legitimate concern. This is an industry that will chew you up and spit you out. You will need confidence and thick skin to survive, and persistence to take the abuse time and again. If you can do it, it can be turned into a wonderful career, but the failure rate is much higher than success.

Life in this industry in regards to travel does not always equate to seeing the world. Often times you end up in many different cities around the world and only get to see different venues, but not the cities themselves. But, definitely spend your time here on the forums. Read the threads mentioned above and use the search function. ControlBooth has been a resource for many in your situation, whether they end up in the industry or not.


----------



## patlienemann (May 8, 2012)

So here is my issue...
I lurk a bit more than I post so I read quite a lot of these threads. They seem to do nothing but confuse me when it comes to "i wanna to theatre tech... do i major in theatre or not".
half of you have good things to say, the other half say the complete opposite. So my program is Technical Theatre at college that I start this fall and I really can't afford to waste time with so many theatre classes if its useless and I should be doing engineering or something. So... someone make a definitive decision or someone stop trolling. lol

edit: I also want to make a note of the fact that a lot of people seem to be like "well if you go to school and get a tech degree you can only be a TD". Is there no such thing as "jack of all trades" guy?


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 8, 2012)

Well, that's most of the issue. There is no definitive answer. This is the reason that there is conflicting information, but this is to help you to figure out what's right for you. The only thing that you will see all in agreement is that you must have real world experience to succeed. If you only have a college education, you will have difficulty finding work out of college. If you don't have a degree, that does not exclude you from getting work in this industry. Going to a small school may hinder you with lack of connections/available opportunities, but going to a large school may have too much competition that you will have difficulty standing out.

You will find that the general concensus is that you do not want to put yourself into debt to go to school for theater. As for only being a TD, I would say that is more of a goal than an ultimatum. And that "jack of all trades" usually does not make it to the big time, as those jobs are specialists. All technicians should be a "jack of all trades" at some point in their career, but when you want to work for the bigger productions, you will need to be an "expert" in one field.


----------



## derekleffew (May 8, 2012)

patlienemann said:


> ... edit: I also want to make a note of the fact that a lot of people seem to be like "well if you go to school and get a tech degree you can only be a TD". Is there no such thing as "jack of all trades" guy?


I thought TD *was* a jack of all trades guy! The term Techical Director means so many different things to so many different people that it's almost meaningless. On a corporate/industrial show, the TD is primarily a budget and logistics position. Other places it's a glorified Head Carpenter who never leaves the scene shop. At some small colleges, it's Lighting/Sound/Scenic/Physical Plant/Head Custodian.

But back to topic--I don't think a degree in theatre has ever hurt anyone's career chances, but it must be accompanied by experience and contacts. A minor in business, management, education, engineering (or some physical sciences) will only help also.[SUP]1[/SUP] So will taking courses in acting, directing, costumes, movement, dramaturgy, etc. 

If you, at 16-18, can tell us what you want to do for the next 30-40 years of your life, we can help you with paths to get there. But who at 18 knows this?[SUP]2[/SUP] I certainly didn't, and am certainly glad I didn't spend $100,000 for a four-year degree.


[SUP]1[/SUP]"If you can find _anything_ else that you like doing as much as your love of theatre, do that instead."

[SUP]2[/SUP]Do they still give "aptitude tests" to help kids determine possible careers? I recall taking one in, I think, 7th grade, and remember thinking at the time, "how the heck is this going to help me?" I honesty have no idea what career(s) it picked for me, but I am 100% certain it wasn't "Las Vegas Stagehand."


----------



## avkid (May 8, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> If you, at 16-18, can tell us what you want to do for the next 30-40 years of your life, we can help you with paths to get there. But who at 18 knows this? I certainly didn't, and am certainly glad I didn't spend $100,000 for a four-year degree.


I couldn't agree more.
If I had $100,000 in loans I definitely wouldn't be able to do what I am doing now.


----------



## josh88 (May 8, 2012)

It really is how you decide to make it work for yourself. Find a solid school and get a great education while not going under in debt or decide you're going hard into working your way up in a company, learning by doing, or find a way to balance a couple of skills like engineering and theatre on the side. There is no one right or wrong way to do it. Well ok there are plenty of wrong ways to do it.

I'd agree that TD is a jack of all trades, you have to know how to do it all, I've always thought, the more I know about everything the more job options I have, and the more marketable I had. Though I did have an old professor tell me the real jack of all trades were prop folks, because you have to be able to paint, woodwork, sometimes add lights and electronics or sound, you have to know your history/period/styles , that has the potential to use every aspect.


----------



## patlienemann (May 9, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> I thought TD *was* a jack of all trades guy! The term Techical Director means so many different things to so many different people that it's almost meaningless. On a corporate/industrial show, the TD is primarily a budget and logistics position. Other places it's a glorified Head Carpenter who never leaves the scene shop. At some small colleges, it's Lighting/Sound/Scenic/Physical Plant/Head Custodian.
> 
> But back to topic--I don't think a degree in theatre has ever hurt anyone's career chances, but it must be accompanied by experience and contacts. A minor in business, management, education, engineering (or some physical sciences) will only help also.[SUP]1[/SUP] So will taking courses in acting, directing, costumes, movement, dramaturgy, etc.
> 
> If you, at 16-18, can tell us what you want to do for the next 30-40 years of your life, we can help you with paths to get there. But who at 18 knows this?[SUP]2[/SUP] I certainly didn't, and am certainly glad I didn't spend $100,000 for a four-year degree.



Well I'm not 18, I turn 26 in august ... but I understand what you mean.
There isn't anything I can find, or have found, that I love as much as theatre. I'm just used to the last couple of years in the military there is a yes and a no and those are the only answers you find. Everything was planned out and executed to those plans. I'm just afraid I will go into this and somehow get screwed over because I wanted path A and got stuck on path C ya know? I'm not scared of being in debt or living out of a backpack with ramen noodles because I've been in both of those situations before when I filed bankruptcy. Like you said your a Las Vegas stagehand... what did you go to school for? How did you get to that position? I'm pretty sure there isnt a degree called "BA in LVStagehand". That is where it get confusing because I know there can be so many different positions to be held in theatre programs... I guess I'm still learning the basics


----------



## josh88 (May 9, 2012)

We've got at least a few former military members in here, maybe they'll pop in and comment on how they ended up where they are. If you truly only love theatre, go for it. I was in a similar place I thought that was all I wanted to do, have a degree in technical theatre and in doing various related jobs and now working as a TD and teacher I've learned there are more things I'd still like to do and I've been able to learn those afterwards. There's nothing wrong with picking a direction and just going. 

Our general advice though seems to be don't get in so much debt that you can't recover, that's not worth it, and that if you want your best options focus on something but pick up other knowledge whenever you can. Don't say I will be a set welder only, forever. That limits you, but if you say I like to weld, what's a job where I'd get to do that, it becomes another tool in your bag, and if you're the person that has all the tools in your bag you're handy for a company to keep around.


----------



## Footer (May 9, 2012)

patlienemann said:


> Well I'm not 18, I turn 26 in august ... but I understand what you mean.
> There isn't anything I can find, or have found, that I love as much as theatre. I'm just used to the last couple of years in the military there is a yes and a no and those are the only answers you find. Everything was planned out and executed to those plans. I'm just afraid I will go into this and somehow get screwed over because I wanted path A and got stuck on path C ya know? I'm not scared of being in debt or living out of a backpack with ramen noodles because I've been in both of those situations before when I filed bankruptcy. Like you said your a Las Vegas stagehand... what did you go to school for? How did you get to that position? I'm pretty sure there isnt a degree called "BA in LVStagehand". That is where it get confusing because I know there can be so many different positions to be held in theatre programs... I guess I'm still learning the basics



If you are GI billing it, stay in school. If your racking up debt, your military service is enough for most people to at least get your foot in the door. The fact you survived in the army for 4 years to me means more than any degree. It means you have a good work ethic, team skills, time management, and some mechanical aptitude. If you don't feel you are liking the college thing just start firing resume's out and start knocking on doors. Summer festival season is starting and all staging companies need good people who are not afraid of hard work. I would much rather have someone with a good head on their shoulders who I can teach then someone right out of college with a huge ego and no experience.


----------



## gafftaper (May 10, 2012)

I've said the following things alot around here but once more for those new to Gaff's rules:

To get a job in this industry requires *SOME BUT NOT ALL* of the following:
-Education
-Impressing people with your hard work and skills .
-Dumb Luck 

Unlike every other career out there, a degree is no guarantee of future employment. Impressing people with your hard work will often trump education, but not always. Never underestimate the power of dumb luck and random connections in getting your work. There are plenty of examples of people out there who had no degree and didn't have much experience but they fell into a cool gig by random luck and figured it out on their own. 


Remember that you are not required to have a job in theater in order to do technical work. There are a lot of community theaters, schools, and churches out there who would love to have someone come volunteer to help with their tech needs. There are lots of people who have a boring 9-5 job and spend all their free time creating amazing art in a theater somewhere.


----------



## dvsDave (May 10, 2012)

And then there's the real oddball like me, who somehow ended up creating and running the best online community for technical theatre on the internet. I don't work in the theatre as a day job, I would have to give up CB If I did that. Instead I am in professional camera sales by day and CB by night. I was like you, going to get my CS degree and doing technical theatre classes on the side. Ended up creating CB as a side project and that grew to be my primary means of staying involved in technical theatre. Now I consider CB to be my second job with the goal of someday being able to make it my primary job. Anyway.... just throwing that out there as an illustration of alternative ways of staying involved. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patlienemann (May 10, 2012)

thanks guys i appreciate the feedback


----------

